

Oliver Byrne's edition of Euclid - wyclif
http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/Euclid/byrne.html

======
prestonbriggs
Taschen has a nice reprint available: [http://www.amazon.com/Oliver-Byrne-Six-
Books-Euclid/dp/38365...](http://www.amazon.com/Oliver-Byrne-Six-Books-
Euclid/dp/3836544717/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387992747&sr=8-1&keywords=byrne%27s+euclid)

